# Russell-Less Road Trip



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just realized this will be our first road trip without our beloved Russell. That boy loved to travel!

Edward is fine with it and Fiona gets truck sick. But Russell? I've never had a dog get as excited as Russell when we started readying the fifth wheel.

Little Russell Man liked using Gary's cup as a pillow....and while you can't hear him snoring, I can.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Aw, Russell manned the same post as my pup on car rides, the center console must be a prime spot.

The firsts after losing a pet are always tough. I bawled the entirety of my first morning walk without my Brittany, and then the first time cooking dinner without my pit sleep-mooching by my feet.

I hope you make some wonderful new memories on your road trip with your other two pups, and enjoy your trip! Dogs are the best, if only they could live as long as us.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh my goodness, what cuties!

I own a Pekinese/poodle mix but everyone says she looks just like a Shih-Tzu. (She's the dog in my avatar picture) She is the ideal travel buddy but only if you let her constantly shove her nose out the window. Otherwise she is in my lap pawing at the window and crying until we arrive at our destination. She can be a bit of a diva. 

Sorry for the loss of Russell. He sounds like he was a wonderful companion and travel partner.

I hope you enjoyed making some new memories with your current furbabies.


----------

